# Android 5.1: Unwrapping a new Lollipop update



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2015)

Android 5.1: Unwrapping a new Lollipop update 
-------------------------------
Monday, March 9, 2015
Today we are rolling out Android 5.1 - an update to Lollipop that improves stability and performance and offers a few new features like support for multiple SIM cards, Device Protection and high definition (HD) voice on compatible phones.

Whether you want to share your phone with a family member or better manage your mobile costs, Android Lollipop 5.1 now lets you use more than one SIM card on a device with multiple SIM slots.

With Device Protection, your lost or stolen device will remain locked until you sign in with your Google account - even if someone resets your device to factory settings. This feature will be available on most Android phones and tablets shipped with Android 5.1 in addition to Nexus 6 and Nexus 9.


High Definition voice calling is now on your mobile phone. Get crystal clear calling with HD Voice between compatible Android 5.1 devices like the Nexus 6 on T-Mobile or Verizon.


Android 5.1 Lollipop also provides enhancements such as the ability to join Wi-Fi networks and control of your paired Bluetooth devices directly from Quick Settings.
We hope you enjoy these tasty additions to Android Lollipop as you get more out of your Android phone and tablet.

Posted by Dave Burke, VP, Android Platform

Official Android Blog: Android 5.1: Unwrapping a new Lollipop update


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2015)

HD voice calling is good feature... gives clear sound...
but not for nexus 5


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 11, 2015)

Device protection is a nice feature
I guess it would be better to just ask for your Google password when entering recovery or fast boot mode


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2015)

Just got this update last night for my Nexus 5 device.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

waiting for 5.1.1 

Android 5.1.1 Spotted In SDK Manager, Suggests New Lollipop Update Is Right Around The Corner


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 3, 2015)

Still waiting for 5.0


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

^ for which device?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2015)

At this point, I say FU google/motorola.

To Motorola since delaying release of Lollipop for Moto X 1st gen, while providing lollipop to Moto E and Moto G.

To Google to bring out a sh!ty update in terms of Lollipop. It lags on Nexus 7 1st gen and is all white. Whoever have experienced lollipop says bad things about it. Since it looks so cartoonish. Including me. It's like XP's cartoonish looks. Probably it looks bad now, but probably people will get use to it.

But bring the god damn update to Moto X, and gimme a chance to root my device.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2015)

^ 5.1 is on the way for Moto X, Moto E, and Moto G 4G
enjoy...


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ 5.1 is on the way for Moto X, Moto E, and Moto G 4G
> enjoy...


That's great!  Finally i will be able to use multiple sim cards in my Moto E after updating to 5.1


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2015)

^ multiple sim cards???


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2015)

the 5.1 update is awesome. My nexus 5 feels brand new (it always feels that way in every update)


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 15, 2015)

Android 5.1 Lollipop likewise gives upgrades, for example, the capacity to join Wi-Fi systems and control of your matched Bluetooth gadgets straightforwardly from Quick Settings.


----------

